# Year in Review



## captmikestarrett (Apr 28, 2004)

As the cool temps move in and I see my schedule only has one or maybe two trips left for the year I reflect back on what was possibly was the best year ever. So I will post the pics from just a few of my trips.
*SUNRISE*








*CRAPPIE*
























*PREFISH C&R ON THE BAY*








*CATFISH*
















*CONVICT BASS*
















*FAT ALBERTS*








*COBIA*
















*LGMOUTH*
























*RED DRUM*


















And so the year winds to close and I wait for the next year.











Happy Holidays to all

Capt Mike


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

That's just AWESOME!!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Nice, man you get around.


----------



## Out Sick (May 27, 2006)

Thanks again, I especially like the last picture. Hope everyone has a productive 09".


----------



## Conrad (Feb 23, 2007)

Very nice year you've had! Those crappies have gotten me a bit jealous...haven't been able to have a good year or really target those things in almost 5 years.


----------

